# Tom Nousaine Passed Away



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like one of our pioneers is no longer with us. What a shame...


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. RIP


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, 69 is not so old! He & his mark on big bass will be missed. It seems like he enjoyed what he did. In the end, that is what matters.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sad news indeed. I know I’ve read tons of his articles in various stereo mags over the years. He always had good information to impart and will be missed.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

For those interested - a link to his website
http://www.nousaine.com/nousaine_tech_articles.html


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Sad to lose a real pioneering force in the industry. You're right, that's not very old either. RIP Tom, and thank you for all of your contributions.


----------

